# 98 Ears Need Homes - Columbia, MD



## BrightEyes (Jan 22, 2011)

That's 49 twitching noses or 98 ears. Howard County Animal Control in Howard County, MD (Columbia, MD) recently seized 78 rabbits from a single household. The 78 became 89 overnight (gee I wonder what happened?) and now they are down to 49 still needing to get out to rescue or be adopted. Area rescues have taken 33 so far and the rest have been adopted or have adoptions pending.

HCAC spays/neuters all rabbits prior to adoption and the adoption fee is only $30.

Here are some news stories on the incident which include some photos of the rabbits, the first one has a little video too:

WBAL TV: Columbia Rabbit Case

DC Examiner: Columbia Rabbit Case

For info on how to adopt:
ANIMAL ADVOCATES OF HOWARD COUNTY


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2011)

ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 23, 2011)

A general question. In situations like this, if the shelter taking care of the animals get say a $100 donation, do you think it would help keep more of the buns alive longer/long enough to find homes? Would it make a difference?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 27, 2011)

Brandy, it would always make a difference. I would just get in touch w/ a rescue of your choice. When you find the one, you'll have no question, I think.. You're a great judge of character, I know..


----------

